# Place of Service for 99477



## pedihc (Mar 27, 2008)

Can anyone tell me what place of service code should be used with Procedure code 99477?


----------



## reichtina320 (Mar 28, 2008)

Code description states:  Initial hospital care for evaluation of neonate.

hope that helps.


----------



## pedihc (Apr 1, 2008)

it does help, but should I use an inpatient Place of service?


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (May 6, 2008)

I would like to know if this code can be used for observation...?


----------

